# NAD! Wizard stuff..



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

I received my new Modern Classic 100 #552 with Wizard 4x12 Tuesday and it is everything I expected and more absolutely the best sounding channel switcher I have owned and there have been alot LOL! It is my first brand new amp in 16-17 years and proudly bought Canadian!
More review to follow but for now...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking forward to an expanded review on this one. Congrats and open er up !!


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

Sweet! 
Care to elaborate on the specs of yours a bit? Been wanting one for a whie!


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

passenger said:


> Sweet!
> Care to elaborate on the specs of yours a bit? Been wanting one for a whie!


2010 Wizard Modern Classic "A" transformers with treble gain Jose type mod 4 LED indicator to tell you what mode you are in for right to left 
1 clean channel boost indicator, 2 Channel indicator, 3 Gain boost indicator, 4 treble gain boost. The clean channel #1 is almost fender bassman like with a little plexi mixed in then add the boost and it is like a really clean bright 69 plexi(Malcom Young's sound in spades). The gain channel #2 is everything from the 60's to Metallica and it sounds so close to everything you have heard recorded it is unbelieveable. The cabinet is also incredible sounds as good as or very close to my old Marshall cabs I stupidly sold years ago... KMITAR
Still working with it as I am trying to regain some of my hearing....maybe I should have bought the 50 watter LOL! nah
More to come.. oh and they are expensive but I tell you with what I have owned completely worth the money IMHO.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Damn, according to my moogaudio shopping cart, thats a 5400$ + tx rig.


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

zurn said:


> Damn, according to my moogaudio shopping cart, thats a 5400$ + tx rig.


I dealt factory direct with Rick St Pierre better at the source I think...not any cheaper just the service level is better.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Those Wizards are awesome. John Angus from the Trews has been rocking Wizard amps for a couple years now and he always sounds amazing live (and on record). Congrats!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats, that's a great halfstack you have there!

Now, make with the clips


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Congrats, that's a great halfstack you have there!
> 
> Now, make with the clips


Thanks! I will work on the clips I just got a new iMac as well and I have to try recording on it soon...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

My Friend got one on loan last winter..incredible amp. But we could'nt get ourself to spend 5000$ for a head only. but they are very good amps.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

northern1 said:


> Thanks! I will work on the clips I just got a new iMac as well and I have to try recording on it soon...


Awesome! looking forward to it


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

the head looks like a marshall.
i bet it sounds better though!


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

This thread is useless without clips!!!

Seriously Ian, congrats on the purchase!


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks like mine is the first Modern Classic II

Check out the new ones

Wizard High Gain Power Trio


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

northern1 said:


> Looks like mine is the first Modern Classic II
> 
> Check out the new ones
> 
> Wizard High Gain Power Trio


His former style was better i think..like yours, with the gold panel, now looks a rad to much like hiwatt..


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> His former style was better i think..like yours, with the gold panel, now looks a rad to much like hiwatt..


The graphics on mine are were offered later, the black and white is actually the original Wizard signature. The graphic are offered as the "black and white" or the "black and gold" your choice of tolex color on all the amps.


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

northern1 said:


> Looks like mine is the first Modern Classic II
> 
> Check out the new ones
> 
> Wizard High Gain Power Trio


oh man oh man, endless gas...


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

Actually it is not the first WMC II oops... Oh well it is just fine the way it is...


----------

